# Proper Sharkbite application



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Went to job today for a drain cleaning and noticed a sharkbite on the mainline. As you can see it is so close to the wall it may never come off, but if it does the renters are screwed. :blink:


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Indie said:


> Went to job today for a drain cleaning and noticed a sharkbite on the mainline. As you can see it is so close to the wall it may never come off, but if it does the renters are screwed. :blink:


 Are water authority would never allow that


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

walker426 said:


> Are water authority would never allow that


In small town America its anything goes. :yes:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Why would anyone do that ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is just plain sad.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why would anyone do that ?


quick and effective


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I see shark bites everywhere. Honestly I've never seen one leaking...but I've seen a couple pex crimp fittings leaking.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

sharkbite looks to be the least of there problems

and why are the renters gonna be screwed? it aint there problem


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't see a/the problem.

It's holding, right?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> sharkbite looks to be the least of there problems
> 
> and why are the renters gonna be screwed? it aint there problem


Since they have stuff stored in the basement. 

It is true what others are saying, sharkbites as much as I hate to admit it, seem to work just fine. Had a supply house guy tell me he would trust a sharkbite over a glued cpvc joint.  I asked why in the heck would you be using cpvc.


----------



## Paton plumbing (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been very skeptical of shark bites but the only problem I have ever seen was some guy used them on a poly b radiant repair and they are not rated for poly b unless you buy the specific type. Also flo guard needs 24 hr set time and shark bite would be instant . I still only use them when really in a jam.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why is every body always dogging on my work!!??? I worked hard on that !!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> ...Had a supply house guy tell me he would trust a sharkbite over a glued cpvc joint....


Don't ya just love it when the guys that have no skin in the game try to convince you of what you should risk your reputation on?

If a counter person tried to tell me that, I would just tell them I would to...if I worked behind the counter selling sharkbites. :whistling2:


----------



## ActionDan (Dec 14, 2011)

Well you definitely wouldn't be able to fit the disconnect clip in, but if it's something you're eventually going to remove, you can try the disconnect tongs they make. I've used it when some moron before me put the fitting right up against the wall. 

Disconnect Tongs


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Don't ya just love it when the guys that have no skin in the game try to convince you of what you should risk your reputation on?
> 
> If a counter person tried to tell me that, I would just tell them I would to...if I worked behind the counter selling sharkbites. :whistling2:


You always have the best comebacks. I thought it, but just didn't say it. It in fact irritates me to hear a counter guy offer advice. If they knew what they were doing they would be working for a living, or a part timer who decided to take it easy just before retirement.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> You always have the best comebacks. I thought it, but just didn't say it. It in fact irritates me to hear a counter guy offer advice.  If they knew what they were doing they would be working for a living, or a part timer who decided to take it easy just before retirement.


They are working for a living.

I have a great deal more respect for the guys behind the counter than I do for an elitist, sneering snob like you.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I was at my Grandma's house changing a faucet for her and decided to check in on the zone. She was standing beside me and started to laugh...

"Widdershins?!?, I bet he's a real cranky old anti-clockwise fellow, isn't he?"

I shït you not, this happened yesterday!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> ....I have a great deal more respect for the guys behind the counter than I do for an elitist, sneering snob like you.


C'mon Mr. Shins. Why are starting in with this crap? :blink:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> They are working for a living.
> 
> I have a great deal more respect for the guys behind the counter than I do for an elitist, sneering snob like you.



Congrats, that is the first time I have been called a elitist, sneering snob. :laughing:

I'm finally making it to the top.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> They are working for a living.
> 
> I have a great deal more respect for the guys behind the counter than I do for an elitist, sneering snob like you.


what does widdershins mean? , if i may ask.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*dont ask*



justin said:


> what does widdershins mean? , if i may ask.


 
dont ask, 

just dont ask.


just let the mud and fur fly.


any minute now..........


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> dont ask,
> 
> just dont ask.
> 
> ...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


I was just about to paste in the "lmgtfy" link, but I like your style...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justin said:


> what does widdershins mean? , if i may ask.


*Widdershins* (sometimes *withershins*, *widershins* or *widderschynnes*) means to take a course opposite the apparent motion of the sun, to go anticlockwise or lefthandwise, or to circle an object by always keeping it on the left.[1] The Oxford English Dictionary's entry cites the earliest uses of the word from 1513, where it was found in the phrase _widdersyns start my hair_, i.e. _my hair stood on end_.
The use of the word also means "in a direction opposite to the usual", and _in a direction contrary to the apparent course of the sun_.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> C'mon Mr. Shins. Why are starting in with this crap? :blink:


There was a time in my life when I worked for less than I was worth.

I don't like to see the Counter Help disrespected.

Sue me.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> There was a time in my life when I worked for less than I was worth.
> 
> I don't like to see the Counter Help disrespected.
> 
> Sue me.


As much as I hate to. I agree My counter guys take great care of me and def know there stuff!!! They have had great ideas when I was in a bind!!! I got all three of them a small bottle of crown for Xmas !! Just to show I appreciate them !!


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> There was a time in my life when I worked for less than I was worth.
> 
> I don't like to see the Counter Help disrespected.
> 
> Sue me.


i know yall are probably joking, but this is very true. we have all been there i believe. i was and it didnt take long to realize it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Congrats, that is the first time I have been called a elitist, sneering snob. :laughing:
> 
> I'm finally making it to the top.


 If you're good to them, they'll be good to you.

I gave the Counter Help at my #1 Supply House $40.00 gift certificates over the Holidays -- It's already paid off.

The first time it paid off was when one of my guys over tightened a wall hung toilet and broke it -- They took it back as a return and gave me another one, no questions asked.

The second time was for 4 bronze Grundfoss circ pumps that failed a few weeks after the warranty had expired -- They took the pumps back and handed me new pumps, no questions asked.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

justin said:


> what does widdershins mean? , if i may ask.


 If you have to ask. . . . :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> I was at my Grandma's house changing a faucet for her and decided to check in on the zone. She was standing beside me and started to laugh...
> 
> "Widdershins?!?, I bet he's a real cranky old anti-clockwise fellow, isn't he?"
> 
> I shït you not, this happened yesterday!


 She sounds very wise.:yes:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> She sounds very wise.:yes:


I have her to thank for the shred of intelligence that I posess today. She is very well read, she was an engineer and an award winning sharp shooter.

To this day, G-Mo is my rock.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

If it fails a hammer and chisel will do the trick..whats the problem...I like busting em open..


When I was doing houses I cut very little slack with the supply house workers because they could screw an order up and all they had to do was think...just a little...as much effort as it takes to count to 5 over and over and not make a mistake....

now in service I am respectful ,quieter and pretty much nice to them


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Openly disrespecting people who have can have an affect on your day is a bad idea. A long time ago I was around to see the phone girl at the Pizza Hut crying because the guy on the line was so mean. The assistant manager put the contents of the dust pan in the pizza and took it to the bathroom for a second. I delivered that pizza to two nasty little teenage boys. 
Just imagine what a pissed counter guy could do. Have you been waiting on that part to come in so you want to get paid? "Sorry its on back order."
My counter guys through me drain business "real plumbers" don't want to fool with. And Sell me all the shark bites my truck can carry.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

After reviewing what I wrote and the heat that came after I can see how my words were not well chosen. I do have a great amount of respect for some counter-guys, and yes they have bailed me out of unpleasant situations, offered my price breaks I had not earned and all that. In my experience they are few and far between and Lord knows I cling to them as best as possible. 

So, for those who got angry with me, know that I was not talking about all counter folks, but was talking specifically about those guys who offer advice, but don't know WTH they are talking about. 

Seems I have a knack for using the kind of language that inadequately conveys my thoughts, or is at the least short-sighted.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Doubletap said:


> *Openly disrespecting people who have can have* *an affect on your day is a bad idea*. A long time ago I was around to see the phone girl at the Pizza Hut crying because the guy on the line was so mean. The assistant manager put the contents of the dust pan in the pizza and took it to the bathroom for a second. I delivered that pizza to two nasty little teenage boys.
> Just imagine what a pissed counter guy could do. Have you been waiting on that part to come in so you want to get paid? "Sorry its on back order."
> My counter guys through me drain business "real plumbers" don't want to fool with. And Sell me all the shark bites my truck can carry.


True...lets add some specifics..Ferguson.....I had to "train" the new people and showroom people because I didnt have the time to place and order, follow up call that afternoon and then follow up the next day to find out there were some thumbs in the wrong place... If they screw me up someones gonna hear about it..usually the outside salesman...you cant let lazy minded operations go unchallenged if they cause you to lose money...
Its similar to an employee not performing...they need our feedback...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> There was a time in my life when I worked for less than I was worth.
> 
> I don't like to see the Counter Help disrespected.....


What a coincidence Mr. Shins. Once again you and I are in complete agreement since that is exactly how I feel about ENTREPRENEURS. 

Especially those operating a one-man Plumbing Business because most of them are _*still*_ working for much less than they are worth. I don't like to see them disrespected.

And just for the record, I mean no "across the board" disrespect to supply house employees. Much of my companies' success and professional image is because of the hard working men and women at Ferguson Enterprises in Oklahoma City. I have the utmost respect for them and what they help me do every day.

But just like we have all had great help, we have all had times when the help was shall we say, "not-so-great". That can cause even the most noble of humans with an entrepreneurial spirit (translated to "one who flies daily without a safety net") to make seemingly regrettable statements.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> But just like we have all had great help, we have all had times when the help was shall we say, "not-so-great". *That can cause even the most noble of humans with an entrepreneurial spirit (translated to "one who flies daily without a safety net") to make seemingly regrettable statements.*


 *licks lips*

Mmmmmmm....

That's some tasty sugarcoating, Mr. Biz.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> *licks lips*
> 
> Mmmmmmm....
> 
> That's some tasty sugarcoating, Mr. Biz.


For many of us, icing is the only reason we agree to eat cake. It's all about the sugar coating Mr. Shins. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> For many of us, icing is the only reason we agree to eat cake. It's all about the sugar coating Mr. Shins. :laughing:


Cake is just a vehicle for icing, much like french fries are just a vehicle for ketchup and battered, fried fish is a vehicle for tartar sauce.:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Indie, 3 things. 1. Sharkbites suck. 2. Is that soft k copper coming through the wall? If so, sharkbites specifically say not to use on soft copper. 3. You should tell the renters to switch their auto insurance to state farm. If you insure your vehicle with them, you can get renters insurance for an additional 4 dollars a month. And then they can afford a kick ash awesome karaoke machine. Hell yeah.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> You should tell the renters to switch their auto insurance to state farm. If you insure your vehicle with them, you can get renters insurance for an additional 4 dollars a month.


 I hand packets from State Farm out to all of my new tenants.

I should find out if I can get a commission for that.:laughing:


----------

